# 빗장 열어 자리했죠



## 82riceballs

Hi all! 

I was wondering what is the meaning of 자리하다 in the following line from the song 인연 (link for lyrics):
취한 듯 만남은 짧았지만
빗장 열어 자리했죠

Naver tells me it means "to be located in" but it doesn't seem to fit this context...

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## jakartaman

It means 'sit together.' (자리: seat, place)

빗장 열어 자리했죠
(The two people) unlocked the dead bolt--open the door to their hearts--and sat together.

빗장 is like a huge dead bolt that Koreans used to use on their wooden gate. It looks like this: http://cfile224.uf.daum.net/image/140E2B174BB3E7E46400BB


----------



## 82riceballs

Thank you so much!!


----------

